# tower wertschätzung und verkauf



## Tivino (25. September 2014)

*tower wertschätzung und verkauf*

Verkaufe einen tower. er hat die maße h = 54,2 / l = 51 / b = 20,5 ist komplett aus metall wiegt ca 12 kg und ist in schwarz. die front ist mit plastik verkleidet. Er besitzt Einschübe für festplatten welche sich entnehmen lassen. Es können bis zu 4 Laufwerke eingebaut werden. eingebaut werden. er hat an der front jeweils ein ausgang für kopfhörer und mikro sowie 2 usb anschlüße. einer davon ist defekt. zwei lüfter sind eingebaut. das gehäuse wurde benutzt. weiß leider nicht welche marke oder typ er ist.

habe hier ein paar bilder: File-Upload.net - tower.rar

versand würde ca 18,- kosten.
was denkt ihr ist das gehäuse noch wert? 

wenn er noch etwas wert ist möchte ich ihn dann hier verkaufen. Preisvorschläge könnt ihr hier posten.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2014)

stell die bilder lieber hier rein.
ich bezweifele, dass sich irgendwer eine rar-datei runterlädt, nur um sich einen gebrauchten tower anzuschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Also, wichtig wären auch die Maße innen, wie lang Grafikkarten sein "dürfen". Und welche und wie viele USB-Anschlüsse der hat.

Aber grundsätzlich: da man gute neue Tower mit genug Platz und USB3.0 schon ab ca 40-50€ neu bekommt mit Versand, müsste der Tower schon was GANZ besonderes sein, wenn den jemand angesichts von 18€ Versandkosten noch haben wollte. Wenn der Tower sagen wir mal einem 50€-Tower (Neupreis) entspricht, würde ein halbwegs vernünftiger Mensch Dir maximal 15€ geben, weil das mit Versand dann ja auch schon 33€ sind. Ansnsten würde man sich lieber gleich einen nagelneuen beim Händler holen, kostet dann ja auch kaum mehr. 


Nur wenn der Tower echt super ist und vlt mal 100€ oder mehr kostete und gebraucht immer noch 50€ oder mehr wert ist, lohnen sich solche Versandkosten. Denn gebrauchte, die ihre sagen wir mal "nur" 30-35€ "wert sind", kriegt man auch vor Ort, da muss man nicht gebraucht für 18€ Versand kaufen.

Ich würde den dann lieber bei Dir vor Ort anbieten, Kleinanzeige oder Supermarkt-Aushang oder so, wenn es kein außergewöhnlicher Tower ist


----------



## Lukecheater (25. September 2014)

Tivino schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen tower. er hat die maße h = 54,2 / l = 51 / b = 20,5 ist komplett aus metall wiegt ca 12 kg und ist in schwarz. die front ist mit plastik verkleidet. Er besitzt Einschübe für festplatten welche sich entnehmen lassen. Es können bis zu 4 Laufwerke eingebaut werden. eingebaut werden. er hat an der front jeweils ein ausgang für kopfhörer und mikro sowie 2 usb anschlüße. einer davon ist defekt. zwei lüfter sind eingebaut. das gehäuse wurde benutzt. weiß leider nicht welche marke oder typ er ist.
> 
> habe hier ein paar bilder: File-Upload.net - tower.rar
> 
> ...


Ich hab die Bilder jetzt nicht gesehen, aber von der Beschreibung her würde ich sagen, dass er eher wenig wert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2014)

Also, an den Griffen der Seitenteile hab ich erkannt, dass es ein älteres Chieftec-Gehäuse sein muss, und ich hab es gefunden: https://www.google.de/search?q=chie...a=X&ei=fG8kVMb9BqTTygOH_4DQCQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ    Chieftec GX-01B

Sorry, aber das ist von ca 2006/07, hat also schonmal kein USB3.0... und damals hat es vlt. 80€ gekostet. Aber das ist ehrlich gesagt nix mehr wert, weswegen da jemand die Versandkosten auf sich nehmen würde. Das kann man irgendeinem aus Deiner Nähe,  der "irgendein" Gehäuse sucht, für 10-20€ verkaufen, damit er dann eines hat. Aber mehr wird da nicht drin sein.


----------



## fazi40 (14. Oktober 2014)

Verkaufe einen tower. er hat die maße h = 54,2 / l = 51 / b = 20,5 ist komplett aus metall wiegt ca 12 kg und ist in schwarz. die front ist mit plastik verkleidet. Er besitzt Einschübe für festplatten welche sich entnehmen lassen. ......i really want this  File Extractor.....thanks


----------

